# Ghazanfar stepping down



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It is with regret that I inform you that Ghazanfar Ghori is stepping down as moderator of the Aquarium Photography forum. He is extremely busy with work and family. 

Ghazanfar was one of the first members to this community and his contributions have been extremely valuable. He will continue to visit as time permits. We hope he will come back to the APC Staff when things settle down.

Thanks Ghazanfar!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats too bad! I know how busy things can get with work/family though. We will miss ya!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, that is too bad, but I understand how busy a schedule can get at times. 

Hope you can step back up when time permits Ghazanfar.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Ghazanfar, Thanks for all the great advice and the plants. Your moderating will be missed but I hope you can still find the time to contribute.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, we will miss you... Drop in when time permits.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Glad to have you while you were modding and will look forward to seeing you here when you have free time


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel the same way although I try to find some time and post here and there. Hope you can still stay around.


----------

